# The Regency



## Tea Clipper (Nov 23, 2006)

After reading Rich Kleinhenz' article on the Regency, I knew I'd be trying that kit out.  My story was like his too; I had the kits for nearly a year before finally giving in and I'm sorry I had waited so long.  I wanted to make something special for the Pen In The Hat exchange, and the Regency was just the ticket.  This kit comes from England, and there are no bushings, nor instructions -- a challenge!  While I found Rich's article to be very helpful, and I encourage anyone contemplating this kit to give it a read, I ultimately took a different approach just because I have my own way of doing things.  

My new personal pen is this Snakewood Regency fountain pen:

















And my PITH entry is this Brown and Red Mallee Burl Rollerball:











Thanks for looking.  BTW, these kits come from Craft Supply UK.  I bought them from Poolewood Machinery in England, but Woodchuckers in Canada also carries them.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 23, 2006)

Excellent thought, choice of woods and execution!
The recipient will be proud to own such a beautiful pen!
YOurs is beautiful also!


----------



## clthayer (Nov 23, 2006)

Both pens are very sweet looking.  Is it some sort of snap cap?  I see no threads.

Christian


----------



## pete00 (Nov 23, 2006)

very nice indeed.....


----------



## pmichris (Nov 23, 2006)

Lucky Me, Lucky me, I was the lucky recipient of Rons work for the PITH.  While the pictures above are good they still do not do justice to the fit and finish that Ron achieved on this pen.  It is a snap cap and so you are correct there are no threads.  Ron did a wondervul job with the red mallee for the finials and for the tapered portion next to the tip.  The main sections of the barrels are the brown Mallee burl.  Now my wife is fighting me for the rights to this beautiful pen.  Ron has also challenged me to see what I can do with a pen with no instructions,so I will see if I am up to his challenge.  Thanks again Ron, anyone lucky enough to get a pen from Ron in future PITH can count themselves lucky.

Chris


----------



## Tea Clipper (Nov 23, 2006)

You're welcome Chris, it was my pleasure.  You can take the pic for the pith album then, since mine doesn't do it justice. []  Thanks again for the kind words. [:I]

I'd also like to add that these are large pens, a tad over 6" long, by 0.6"+ diameter, but surprisingly light for their size.  They are snap caps as has been pointed out, and while I show a pic of the cap posted, it's really too top heavy for that.  

Thanks for your comments. []


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice!! I like this pen, made a three myself, and I really enjoyed making them. Not the standard kit with bushings readily available - one has to make bushings and liners/fillers for the barrels to fit onto a mandrel. Corian was my material of choice for bushings and liners.  Got to get some more kits, I think Woodchucker in Canada has them as well.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 23, 2006)

Great works Ron, you did an excellent job with your usual pen crafting excellence. I may have to break down and try to do one of these myself in time. They are readily available from Mr. John (@ Woodchuckers) here in Toronto. Very classy kit(s).

Regards,
-Peter-[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 23, 2006)

Those look really nice!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 23, 2006)

It is hard to beat snakewood but the choice of the malles and its execution are outstanding!! 
I, too made a Regency, even though mine came out well, I do not like the pen enough to make another for the work that is involved is extremely considerable.


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 23, 2006)

I have one of those kits sitting here.  Ive had it for a while just never been brave enough to try it out.  I really think I have to now cause I really like the looks of those.  Nice work.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 24, 2006)

Those are both really nice looking pens.  I've admired the design of the kit for quite a while but I'm concerned about the durability of the plating.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for your comments guys.  As has been said before, without bushings or instructions this kit is a bit of a challenge.  Like Rudy, I too made my bushings out of corian as well.  But I did not make liners; I cut them into the bushings just like we see in regular bushings.  I agree with Glenn that they take some effort, but in the end I think they are something special too.  You know, just how many Regency's get posted around here anyway. []  Tragically, Gerry's plating concerns are my concerns too, which is why this style will never reach Rock Star status.  But for those looking for something a little different, challenging, and a labour of love, then go for the Regency.  And heck, if you got the kit already, give it a whirl - you may just surprise yourself.


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ron,
Very nice work.  I especially like the combination of red and brown mallee.
Rob


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 24, 2006)

Ron,
Nice Pens.  I hope to be able to see that snakewood pen in person some day!! []


----------



## Tea Clipper (Nov 24, 2006)

Well Dave, all you have to do is invite me over... [}][:0][]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Ron,

Nice work on both pens, I like the snake wood one the best.  I am with Gerry on the plating concerns.

I like the design you have also chosen, the pen looks very long with the cap posted.  

I have looked at this kit once and shyed away...seeing you rpens and having the article by Richard makes me think I might try it out.

Again lovely work..
[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 24, 2006)

After looking at woodchuckers site and seeing the Price with the exchange rate I am wondering.
What plating is on these components.
AS much as I like the "kit" if it is a regular gold plating it is not something I would pursue for a custom pen.
The nib holder looks great though.
I think that makes the pen.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />After looking at woodchuckers site and seeing the Price with the exchange rate I am wondering.
> What plating is on these components.
> AS much as I like the "kit" if it is a regular gold plating it is not something I would pursue for a custom pen.
> ...



Woodchuckers is about 30 minutes from me, the owner John is a good guy, comes to all my AAW woodclub meetings(www.ghwg.ca).  I can ask him any questions you might have concerning the kit and pricing if you like.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 24, 2006)

They look good Ron ![]


----------



## TBone (Nov 24, 2006)

Great work Ron


----------



## Tea Clipper (Nov 24, 2006)

Jim, the pen feels too top heavy when the cap is posted, but when it is, it measures 7.5" long.
Eagle, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the plating is only 24k.  I think it was in Rich's article.
Thanks everyone for your comments. []


----------



## bradh (Nov 24, 2006)

These two pens look great. I have done 5 Regency pens so far, so I know how much work went into those two, great job!
Brad
PS: they are 24k Gold, not a great finish considering what a pen maker has to charge for all the labour.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 24, 2006)

I wonder if clear PC would solve the 24k problem.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Geo in Winnipeg_
> <br />I wonder if clear PC would solve the 24k problem.



My question also.


----------



## woodmarc (Nov 24, 2006)

I like that kit.  I especially like the wooden finials and nib holder.  
not having heard of this kit before, how thick is the wood covering the tube?  thin like the rest of the kits?  Just curious.  
That is some excellent work.


----------



## woodscavenger (Nov 24, 2006)

Tell me how well the nib writes.  Is it the standard nib or different from the others?


----------



## Tea Clipper (Nov 25, 2006)

Marc, the wood is not thick at all.  It gets very thin at the centerband and at the ends.  The centerband tenon does not get cut down to the tube, but actually you just shave off the same amount as the band is thick.  Requires a real light touch. [8D]

Shane, the nib is similar in size to the Statesman I have, but the writing point is finer.  I have not had an opportunity to fully break in the nib yet, but the pen feels good in the hand if not a bit light.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 26, 2006)

Beautiful work, Ron. I've been shying away from the Regency, but after seeing some of Rich's a few weeks ago, I've toyed with the idea. I really like what you came up with.


----------



## chitswood (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice pens! I like those caps, you did a great job.[]


----------

